# Tailing Bones



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

SWEET TANNER! i want to see your feeshin report!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

No flies yet? I'm sure by next week. Hopefully.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

probably next week.

I can't wait till they get here dude


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

forgot one....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Photos look great. You should straighten the horizon. Makes photo's look even better.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, I uploaded the wrong one LOL.

I have some others that are straight but, that one is a little crooked.
I am trying to post all my pictures without touching them up from now on.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I just figured that because you're so close to the equator,
that that's the way the it looks, cause the world curves north.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Great to be able to get that close, but torture without a fishing rod.


----------

